# Replying to For Sale lists



## Badger410 (6 mo ago)

I can see that this isn't a new problem for new members but I cannot see a solution or guidance on how to fix it.

Is there a minimum post count or membership time criteria?

I can understand why there might be a restriction on new members posting items for sale but not in restricting them buying items posted by existing members.


I want to reply to a for sale ad. Any advice on how to do it would be appreciated. I don't want to break the rules and contact them via PM.

Thanks in advance.

Dave


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Dave,

i've just noticed that you are a New member, once the system recognizes you as a valued member, then all areas of the forum will be "revealed" to you, it's a perk for members.

I've PM'd you regarding some sensitive information that can't be displayed here (spammers would love to see it).


----------



## Shibby (6 mo ago)

Getting this as well. @Rincewind , do you mind if I pm you?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

No, not at all, i'm online now so feel free to message, i'm here to help.


----------



## SSL_13 (6 mo ago)

I had the same problem, I think @Rincewind cannot disclose due to the amount of bots trying to steal info.


----------



## Shibby (6 mo ago)

Yeah I assumed so.


----------

